# Software Update by Timezone/Area



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rather than cluttering up the Software Update Issues topic with this info, let's use this to say you got it, didn't get it, forced download, etc. This will help others who don't want to check for it by forcing a reset.

Nothing yet here in Texas.


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not received yet here in Chicagoland.


----------



## german72 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nothing here in Burlington , Kentucky.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I received it this morning on both of my HR20s (2:45am PST).


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Geez, I'm sure everyone will have it by the weekend. You guys need to be more patient.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I figure I'll get it when I get it. No use coming here every 2 hours to see if it's getting closer to my state.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Got it here this morning at 2:45am.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Geez, I'm sure everyone will have it by the weekend. You guys need to be more patient.


I did this for the sake of the issue's thread. lol


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

just got home, and rebooted, entered the 02468 code, and it has started to download. 15%

whoops, just got E3 again. sorry


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

thumperr said:


> just got home, and rebooted, entered the 02468 code, and it has started to download. 15%


Probably just downloading the same one you already have.

Let us know.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

Not yet in Denver...


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

I get the first cut being on the west coast, have any of you east coasters tried changing your zip to see if you can trick it to get the code? That assumes it uses the zip to determine if you get the code. I have no idea how they determine where the box is unless they are using customer records tied to serial numbers in the cards in the box.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I got the one that hasn't even been released yet. Some sort of time warp thingie I guess. :lol:


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Geez, I'm sure everyone will have it by the weekend. You guys need to be more patient.


I guess we're trying rival the TiVo community forums where somebody starts a new 6.3 watch thread each week that usually turns into 10 pages long. Sorry I just don't understand the need to track who has it and who doesn't yet. Everybody will soon have it.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

btmoore said:


> I get the first cut being on the west coast, have any of you east coasters tried changing your zip to see if you can trick it to get the code? That assumes it uses the zip to determine if you get the code. I have no idea how they determine where the box is unless they are using customer records tied to serial numbers in the cards in the box.


When they release the OTA enabled release, maybe, I'll start bleeding Dodger blue. Then again, how would this effect my guide, etc.?


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

mikeny said:


> When they release the OTA enabled release, maybe, I'll start bleeding Dodger blue. Then again, how would this effect my guide, etc.?


Assuming it actualy worked to get your download you would have to change your zip back to get correct guide data


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

O2BRich said:


> Not yet in Denver...


Just got home and tried a manual update. Not yet here in Boise.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

btmoore said:


> Assuming it actualy worked to get your download you would have to change your zip back to get correct guide data


OK. Sure, real estate deals fall through all the time.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice Avatar mikeny :righton:


----------



## DanPainter (Sep 16, 2006)

Nothing here yet either.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Probably will be overnight 2nite....nothing here yet either.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Zip code doesn't affect guide info, my installer entered a zip for Louisianna but I still get all my local Dallas stuff.


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am downloading it right now, via a forced download. I am in Hawaii.


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

thumperr said:


> just got home, and rebooted, entered the 02468 code, and it has started to download. 15%
> 
> whoops, just got E3 again. sorry


Just noticed that thumperr and I were from the same town 

Just curious if you have ever tried to get OTA.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Not here


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Just tried a reset and the force a download... no joy. I waited til after midnight just in case.
I was really hoping to get it before Thursday night. Both of my HR20's are very busy on Thursday nights, and that's the night I have had the most issues.
I would love to test the new software tomorrow night... oh well, maybe at the magic 5 AM hour the software fairy will appear. Has anyone seen any kind of rollout time frame anywhere? IMHO, staggered roll out is a little silly, ecspecially if you are having major issues, and live in CST and EST time zones.

Also, why in the world does this thing REdownload the software you already have? That's just ridiculous to me...


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

The 5 minutes I had to play with it before work, I noticed that the guide is a bit faster.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

skierbri10 said:


> The 5 minutes I had to play with it before work, I noticed that the guide is a bit faster.


I think you posted this in the wrong thread  
just a guess...


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing in Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

today at 2:44am, meaning the 8th


----------



## YankeeFan (Jan 31, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Nice Avatar mikeny :righton:


I second that! 

Oh, and nothing here in Florida as of 5:15 am.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

No update overnight in central Iowa


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Nothing yet in Colorado. Has anyone east of California etc. received it????


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Still don't have it in Utah. I thought I might get it last night but I didn't.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Nothing in NY as of 11/9 AM.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I am being told, the "rest" of the country may not see the release till after the weekend.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I am being told, the "rest" of the country may not see the release till after the weekend.


Well that makes a hell of a lot of sense.  I mean, what's another whole weekend of CSRs being bombarded with complaints about mysteriously-deleted NFLST games and so forth? I've only had one HD game deleted before I could watch it (and my drive is about 70% free most of the time so space wasn't the reason), but there's one I really want to watch this Sunday after I get back from out of town and if it's gone I'll be calling to chew someone's ear and get some credits.

Wouldn't it make more sense to roll it out and avoid potentially hundreds of such calls? If this build passed QA and got rolled out at all, it should be rolled to everyone fairly quickly it seems to me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Well that makes a hell of a lot of sense.  I mean, what's another whole weekend of CSRs being bombarded with complaints about mysteriously-deleted NFLST games and so forth? I've only had one HD game deleted before I could watch it (and my drive is about 70% free most of the time so space wasn't the reason), but there's one I really want to watch this Sunday after I get back from out of town and if it's gone I'll be calling to chew someone's ear and get some credits.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to roll it out and avoid potentially hundreds of such calls? If this build passed QA and got rolled out at all, it should be rolled to everyone fairly quickly it seems to me.


Catch 22...

Roll it out, and there possible be a critical flaw with the new release... thus get 100's of calls.

QA / Lab Testing / In-Field Testing only test so much.
There is a significant number of HR20's out there...

I also said it was "possible" it may not be rolled out by this weekend... the final decision hasn't been made yet.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> QA / Lab Testing


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You would be very very surprised at what doesn't make it out of the QA / Lab Testing. As much as you all may think they don't do testing; They most certainly do


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As much as you all may think they *don't* do testing....


No, that confirms it.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Cannot resist.... Don't cha know..... Your living room is the D* QA/LAB


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> No, that confirms it.


 Okay Okay... I added a little more, to get my point accross..


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> the final decision hasn't been made yet.


The fact that they are weighing a decision would presumably mean that they are looking at what complaints they are receiving from the west coast who has already received the update. The only reason to wait would be if there are new problems introduced in the release that would generate more calls than the issues fixed in the release would stop. So that begs the question - are there new problems in 0xEB that were not there in previous versions that D* knows about but no one here has reported yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pgiralt said:


> The fact that they are weighing a decision would presumably mean that they are looking at what complaints they are receiving from the west coast who has already received the update. The only reason to wait would be if there are new problems introduced in the release that would generate more calls than the issues fixed in the release would stop. So that begs the question - are there new problems in 0xEB that were not there in previous versions that D* knows about but no one here has reported yet?


That is the entire premise of the staggered rollouts.

As of right now, I have not heard of anything "critical" that is stoping 0xEB from rolling out.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I am being told, the "rest" of the country may not see the release till after the weekend.


Hurah, I am on the West Coast involentary beta team!!!!! :blackeye:

On the serious side, IMO this version does appear more stable, I have seen some weird glitches but nothing critical with the exception of a 771 that popped up, I may have a repeatable use case to make it happen, I think I can make the 771 pop up about 80% of the time based on a script, but I need to play more before I commit to that. Other than that it does appear better, but I have only had it a day, so it is too early to pass judgment and there is some serious credibility to rebuild.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

btmoore said:


> Hurah, I am on the West Coast involentary beta team!!!!! :blackeye:
> 
> On the serious side, IMO this version does appear more stable, I have seen some weird glitches but nothing critical with the exception of a 771 that popped up, I may have a repeatable use case to make it happen, I think I can make the 771 pop up about 80% of the time based on a script, but I need to play more before I commit to that. Other than that it does appear better, but I have only had it a day, so it is too early to pass judgment and there is some serious credibility to rebuild.


Please... if it happens 80% of the time, please post the steps you are doing to recreate the issue. Especially if it is holding true on the 0xEB release


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

thumperr said:


> just got home, and rebooted, entered the 02468 code, and it has started to download. 15%
> 
> whoops, just got E3 again. sorry


Why not wait until it is supposed to download and not risk screwing things up.

I wonder if all of the people *****ing about how bad there units are working are forcing downloads?

I let mine take it as it needs it and my HR20 works beautifully.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Deevan and Earl (from what I've read) are the only ones that I know for sure have the update so far...
Earl (obviously got it) is CST and Deevan is EST in FLA.

So no one else in either area has gotten the update yet? 
What about anyone in Mountain time zone?
Deevan must have just been a fluke, or he has a connection 

just curious


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

If everyone is so interested about the rollout progress of this latest version, I envision foaming at the mouth and clubbing each other with baseball bats for the OTA release... :lol:


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

My HR20 just downloaded the OTA release, 0xF3






OK, just kidding.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> If everyone is so interested about the rollout progress of this latest version, I envision foaming at the mouth and clubbing each other with baseball bats for the OTA release... :lol:


I hear ya...

I just think it's silly that D* considers updating _California_(said with Gov. Arnold accent) and maybe a few other West coast states - then the rest of the US a "staggered" rollout. BS!
They just want the Westcoasters to be the guinea pigs for this one I guess.
whatever...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jbstix said:


> They just want the Westcoasters to be the guinea pigs for this one I guess.
> whatever...


Better to have their boxes break than mine


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

jbstix said:


> Deevan and Earl (from what I've read) are the only ones that I know for sure have the update so far...
> Earl (obviously got it) is CST and Deevan is EST in FLA.
> 
> So no one else in either area has gotten the update yet?
> ...


Nothing in Denver yet (10:35PM, MST).


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Better to have their boxes break than mine


:lol: LOL

nice point


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Nothing in Iowa overnight. This one is really rolling out slowly. Time to go read more of the threads from the West Coasters.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

No 0xEarlB in Chicagoland yet. (Just the two in Tinely Park!)

I tired changing the time zone to see if that would trick it. No dice.

- Craig


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> No 0xEarlB in Chicagoland yet. (Just the two in Tinely Park!)
> 
> I tired changing the time zone to see if that would trick it. No dice.
> 
> - Craig


Yeah, this didn't work because D* uses the info on their end. Billing addresses and receiver IDs are used (I think?) to determine if your receiver is eligible for the update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> No 0xEarlB in Chicagoland yet. (Just the two in Tinely Park!)
> 
> I tired changing the time zone to see if that would trick it. No dice.
> 
> - Craig


Actually it is just 1 in Tinley Park


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> If everyone is so interested about the rollout progress of this latest version, I envision foaming at the mouth and clubbing each other with baseball bats for the OTA release... :lol:


NO DOUBT! Earl, have you heard if the OTA release is going to be "all at once" (relatively speaking of course) or staggered? This board will be out of control if some get it and some don't over the course of a week or more.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually it is just 1 in Tinley Park


Would it make sense to have a West Coast "only" thread so they can post their comments for the rest of us to read? It's nice to know in advance what we're going to be seeing.


----------



## jread2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Would it make sense to have a West Coast "only" thread so they can post their comments for the rest of us to read? It's nice to know in advance what we're going to be seeing.


Just read the 0xEB discussion thread. Since the left coasters are the only ones that have it, they should be the only ones discussing it.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jread2 said:


> Just read the 0xEB discussion thread. Since the left coasters are the only ones that have it, they should be the only ones discussing it.


They should be, but they aren't. Was just a thought.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Due to the volume of HR20's out there... unless it is an emergency fix... all releases going forward are going to be staggard.

And as the volume of units increases, the "length" of the staggard rollout will increase. (See the R15 forum for an idea on how the staggard rollout goes).

I am not going to "single" out a special discussion thread... everyone will eventually get it. However, what I am trying to do (and it is getting better), is trying to kee the discussion thread on topic....


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Due to the volume of HR20's out there... unless it is an emergency fix... all releases going forward are going to be staggard.
> 
> And as the volume of units increases, the "length" of the staggard rollout will increase. (See the R15 forum for an idea on how the staggard rollout goes).
> 
> I am not going to "single" out a special discussion thread... everyone will eventually get it. However, what I am trying to do (and it is getting better), is trying to kee the discussion thread on topic....


Gotcha....thanks.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Maybe tonight the update will be available to Eastern US.:sure:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

cybrsurfer said:


> Maybe tonight the update will be available to Eastern US.:sure:


Unlikely, but pure speculation by me.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Doesn't staggered imply some sort of gradual rollout. This one seems like a peep show rollout. Why no further availablity outside Cali?


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

ktabel01 said:


> Doesn't staggered imply some sort of gradual rollout. This one seems like a peep show rollout. Why no further availablity outside Cali?


You arn't missing much it is still buggy. 0xEB still has the Partial bug so this version still can't be relied on to accurately record what you tell it to, I am @ 2 missed recordings on 0xEB and growing.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ktabel01 said:


> Doesn't staggered imply some sort of gradual rollout. This one seems like a peep show rollout. Why no further availablity outside Cali?


As Earl has explained.................................

Roll it out, and there possible be a critical flaw with the new release... thus get 100's of calls.

QA / Lab Testing / In-Field Testing only test so much.
There is a significant number of HR20's out there...

I also said it was "possible" it may not be rolled out by this weekend... the final decision hasn't been made yet.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> As Earl has explained.................................
> 
> Roll it out, and there possible be a critical flaw with the new release... thus get 100's of calls.
> 
> ...


I ask this in all sincerity, is it even worth calling in to D* to report problems. If there is a trick to make sure my feedback is going to make it to the right people I am fine with calling, but IMO 98% of the time I might as well be talking to a wall when talking to a CSR, I I just don't want to go through the pain of turning on and off my equipment, hitting the reset button, pulling out and in the access card. I just want to report my problems quickly and cleanly. If you have advice on how to get that info to the right people I would appreciate it.

The CSRs have me so frustrated I dread the idea of calling in.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

btmoore said:


> I ask this in all sincerity, is it even worth calling in to D* to report problems. If there is a trick to make sure my feedback is going to make it to the right people I am fine with calling, but IMO 98% of the time I might as well be talking to a wall when talking to a CSR, I I just don't want to go through the pain of turning on and off my equipment, hitting the reset button, pulling out and in the access card. I just want to report my problems quickly and cleanly. If you have advice on how to get that info to the right people I would appreciate it.
> 
> The CSRs have me so frustrated I dread the idea of calling in.


Exactly!!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

btmoore said:


> I ask this in all sincerity, is it even worth calling in to D* to report problems. If there is a trick to make sure my feedback is going to make it to the right people I am fine with calling, but IMO 98% of the time I might as well be talking to a wall when talking to a CSR, I I just don't want to go through the pain of turning on and off my equipment, hitting the reset button, pulling out and in the access card. I just want to report my problems quickly and cleanly. If you have advice on how to get that info to the right people I would appreciate it.
> 
> The CSRs have me so frustrated I dread the idea of calling in.


btmoore, i understand your frustrations and couldn't agree more. Most of us shutter with the thought of having to call in directly to D* with problems. I have no answer or solution, other than this forum, and i can assure you that the "right" people are seeing the issues that we report.

With that being said, the objective here at DBSTalk, is to insure that these issues are seen by these contacts, hence why we try to keep the threads as clean and uncluttered as possible. I for one, make no "excusses" for any issues that quite a few of us are experiencing but we can only relay the most current info that we have.

Nuff said................i ain't no speaker.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> btmoore, i understand your frustrations and couldn't agree more. Most of us shutter with the thought of having to call in directly to D* with problems. I have no answer or solution, other than this forum, and i can assure you that the "right" people are seeing the issues that we report.
> 
> With that being said, the objective here at DBSTalk, is to insure that these issues are seen by these contacts, hence why we try to keep the threads as clean and uncluttered as possible. I for one, make no "excusses" for any issues that quite a few of us are experiencing but we can only relay the most current info that we have.
> 
> Nuff said................i ain't no speaker.


Thanks, I was just hoping that there was a secret special way to make good things happen. Things can't get fixed if the pain is not understood.


----------

